# Circuito Astable y Monoestable (teoria)



## alecmander (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola gente, aca les dejo el funcionamiento perfectamente detallado de los circuitos astables y monoestables, espero que les sea util...

nota: para entenderlos es importante tener base teorica de teoria de circuitos.


----------



## ghbu (May 3, 2010)

Acá te dejo algo mas sobre el tema. Espero que os sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

Un saludo


----------



## vanetecno (Oct 2, 2010)

Fantástico. Y teoría de los biestables?. Voy a pegarle un buen vistazo a los apuntes que colgaste, tienen una pinta buenísima!


----------

